# Making bread during high humidity and heat



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've been having issues with my bread lately and I think it has to do with the hot humid weather. I never had this problem before. It's all types of bread-white,rye,wheat.

I use the dough only feature on my bread machine.

The bread doesn't rise as high and it's yeasty tasting.

I tried kneading it a bit more and it seems the upper part of the loaf gets larger holes.

What adjustments do I need to make?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've found that using a combo of yeast and sourdough starter helps my bread rise in hot humid weather. I also turn my oven light on when I start the dough cycle and by the time the dough is ready to rise in the pan the oven is just warm enough to get a good rise. Then I pull the pan out, bring the oven to temp with a cake pan on bottom rack put bread in oven and pour cold water into cake pan, close oven and set timer.
I ALWAYS get a good oven rise doing it this way, sometimes the bread comes out way to big for sandwich bags and way to big for the toaster...~lol~...


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Sounds like it is rising for too long - needs a shorter rising time or lower rising temperature. As for not rising enough - it has probably risen and collapsed.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I like to make na'an and lebanese flatbread in the summer months...no rise, no high extened baking


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Beaglebiz...I'm with you, I'm hooked on Roti's and Parathas myself


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Ardie/WI said:


> I've been having issues with my bread lately and I think it has to do with the hot humid weather. I never had this problem before. It's all types of bread-white,rye,wheat.
> 
> I use the dough only feature on my bread machine.
> 
> ...



This site might give you some help on your bread..
All About Bread Making
http://www.bulkfoods.com/bread.htm

Good Luck..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mistletoad said:


> Sounds like it is rising for too long - needs a shorter rising time or lower rising temperature. As for not rising enough - it has probably risen and collapsed.


I'm thinking the same.Bakery its nothing to be 135+ degrees and plenty of humidity.

big rockpile


----------

